# Replacing a Goodman gmp075-3



## Funky3821 (11 mo ago)

Hello all,
I'm looking for a replacement unit for my Goodman gmp075-3. I live in a small home and my furnace is tucked in a closet, so space is very limited. 
I've been having trouble finding a unit that will fit. With the cabinet being 14"W x 39"H x 28"D it is smaller then what I'm seeing. Any input? 
Air supply: 13.375"x19.25"
Cfm: 1362 @ 5 static
1.5-3 ton (has 2.5 ton Acoil, replaced afew years ago)
BTU: 75,000
Thanks for any help
Matt


----------

